# 331 Bridge



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I see lots of posts about 3MB and the mid bay bridge, but almost nothing about the 331 bridge. Is there good fishing around this major bridge at the far end of the baylike atthe others? What are all those stick ups on the NE side of the bridge out in the bay?


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess no response is a response in this case?


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have never fished the 331 bridge but have heard they are catching trout and redfish there. You used to be able to use the old bridge as a pier, but a hurricane wiped them out and they are closed, so you have to fish the banks. There are several bridges on the causeway you can fish deep water from. 

I believe they are rebuilding the boat ramps on the 331 causeway now, there are about 5 boat ramps on it. 

I believe the poles in the water south of the bridge mark oyster beds, but not sure. That area is supposed to be good fishing, but a lot of muddy river water run off now. 

There is a bait shop just north of the 331 bridge a few miles, Copelands Gun Shop, 850-835-4277 you can call. They sell some live bait.

Also, there is a forum you can check, http://www.sowal.com/bb/, that has information about fishing that area. There is also another bait store in that area that I can not recall the name of at this time.

Sorry, just dont know much about it.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks. Didn't know about that other forum. Lots of good information here, but I'll check that one out also since I usually fish that end of the bay.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The 331 bridge is not that great. IMO it is not worththe drive to fishit.There are afew trout and an occasional redcaught around it but nothing like the 3 mile, bob sykes, mid bay bridge,Destin bridge, or even Navarre bridge. For some reason the 331 bridge has never held many fish.


----------

